# ice cream factory is done



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

My son wanted me to build the ice cream factory for him, here is the model for it 








Here we are framing it with 1x2`s, then we put plywood all around it. 








put skid tape down for dock, got some trim to match the picture in first photo 








we cut out the windows and doors, and we painted it with a outside sealer 








We put the frames in, windows frames are cedar, the windows are plastic from Tap plastics 








put a light in it, its low voltage lighting, also put one of those peel and stick lights under the overhead doors roof for outside lighting, it will light up the dock area 








here it is all done, a BIG thanks to Stan Cedarleafs custom decals, Stan did an awesome job on the ice cream cone, and the front sign also, such great service, had to send him a picture of the book and he had it done in a couple of hours, the back of the sign is styrene plastic, it was hard to cut and match the decal. Haven’t wired it up yet. 








I put it here for now, I probably will make a siding for my factory/warehouse area this summer 








one more picture, nice day to run trains 









I hooked up the low voltage lights, the little light you see is for the dock area, that’s the peel and stick lights, if you notice through the windows there is a low voltage light inside, my son put his favorite toy guy in there so you can see him 










here is my yard tower with lights on, the low voltage system is easy to work with.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Tom, 

As you say a nice day, just right for showing off your good looking factory, are you going to add an access road at the same time as the location engineers are laying the siding? 

You have got to give your son an additional play area! 


Thanks for the photos, of the impressive building.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! 

A nice father/son project.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!! I bet this project made your boy really happy. Expect the freight train crews to make stops here for their ice cream break. I say this deserves an extra scoop. 

Terl


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

So is the ice cream any good


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Tom. Great idea to take a building idea from Thomas. I have a four year old daughter and I've had similar ideas after watching the videos with her. I like the concept of making an outdoor railroad "kid friendly". I have been trying to keep that in mind as I have been building my layout. Plus that's one reason my wife has gone along in the first place. I just have to accept that scenes and people may be rearranged when I'm not looking. And for some reason kids love to take the roof of the buildings to see what's inside. Good luck with your layout!


----------

